# [SOLVED] Direct X Sound Test failed?



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi again forum members,
My daughter has found there is no sound at all coming through her monitor integrated speakers or headphones. I checked Device Manager and the Soundmax HD Audio Integrated Device is enabled and working o.k. It stated it is version 5.1. On the Sounds and Device properties in Control Panel, under Volume Tab it states: No Audio Device, so the volume slider and mute is faded out. I still have access to the SoundMax Control Panel, but nothing out of order there, as far as I can see.I next ran a Direct X Diag. Tool Sound Test (Direct X 9c on this computer) and it failed on stage 3, which is Direct Sound Create: HRESULT= 0x88780078(No Driver). I tried rolling back the driver next but this created another problem, I then lost the control panel on the SoundMax, and still no sound. I had to do a System Restore to get back to where I was. I think my daughter has somehow lost a driver for her integrated sound. Sorry if this section is for sound cards only, I didn't know if integrated sound was covered here. This is a Mesh Matrix Inspire Computer, running Windows XP with SP2. This has an ASUS M2NPV-VM Motherboard with AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2 GHz wth 512 Mb RAM. Thank you.
Regards tech_no :4-dontkno


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Asus driver failed to install?*

I found the Asus motherboard I have on their website and downloaded the relevant zip folder, which contained a 32 bit folder and a 64 bit folder, for my version 5.1, for my Soundmax integrated Audio. I then went to device manager and tried to update the driver from this source, but it said hardware not found. I realised now the hardware has disappeared from device manager and only the driver remains? I next tried to install from the set up file of the 64 bit folder I downloaded. All went well until it said driver not able to install? Shouldn't the hardware be there even if the driver is missing? I hope someone can help please? I have stretched my computer knowledge as far as it will go. lol. Thank you in advance.
Regards tech-no :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Hi,

Download and install the *chipset driver*.

Reboot.

Uninstall all audio drivers.

Download and install *this audio driver*.

Reboot again.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Thank you for your reply eneles. I was wondering what the best way would be to make sure I uninstall all the audio drivers? Do I just go to Device Manager and go through each item in: sound, video and game controllers? or is there an easier way in XP? Thank you.
tech_no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Control panel > Add or remove programs. Uninstall all SoundMax software.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Thank you for your reply Nicholas, I installed the chipset successfully and rebooted. I looked in device manager and the Soundmax Integrated had reapeared, all good there. I looked in add/remove programs next but there is no Soundmax software in there. Do I carry on and install the driver from your link or should I uninstall drivers first from somewhere else? Sorry about this. Thank you again.
tech_no.
Just used my Spybot S&D, Tools, StartUp Tab to see what SoundMAX StartUp files there are. These are:
High Definition A. HDAShCut.exe
SoundMAX. C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SondMAX\smax4.exe/tray
SoundMAXPnP. C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
I hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Uninstall the SoundMax drivers in Device manager.
Restart Windows in Safe mode (tap F8 while the computer boots). 
Install the downloaded driver.
Restart Windows in normal mode.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

I uninstalled the driver from the SoundMAX integrated in Device Manger o.k. I downloaded the zip file from your driver link next and extracted all files, saved the folder in my doc.'s. I got into safe mode finally, it is f5 on MESH computers. Next double clicked the saved folder and found it contained 2 folders, one for 32 bit and one for 64 bit. I realised then it was the same ones I had downloaded from the ASUS website. I opened the 64 bit one and it contained 32 files/folders. This is where you need computer knowledge. I selected install shield SetUp one and it started to install the software, but then message came up: cannot run installer in safe mode. I wonder if I done everything right or have I slipped up somewhere? I next tried to run this same installer in normal mode, and like last time I tried the software, it seems to be installing ok then a message comes up: Audio Driver Installation failed. Do you wish to carry on with setup. I selected no like I did last time. I am confused. Have I made an error somewhere? Thank you for your reply again Nicholas.
tech-no :4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Is your Windows version 64-bit? Right-click "My computer" > choose properties.

I think it's the 32-bit driver you should install (even though you have a 64-bit capable CPU).


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

hi again Nicholas, It says Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 with Service Pack 2. I have looked this up on Google and it is definitely 32 bit. I opened the 32 driver pack, selected the installshield wizard and it installed o.k. and told me to reboot. When I restarted the SoundMAX icon appeared on the task bar, for the first time in ages, in Device Manager the SoundMAX HD integrated Audio is there, enabled and working properly and in Control Panel, Add/Remve program, the SounMAX Program appeared. This is all very good. This is the bad news: In Control Panel, Sounds and Audio Devices on the Volume Tab it still states: No Audio Device and everything is faded out, i.e. the volume slider and mute control. On the hardware tab the SoundMAX integrated is there, enabled and working properly. If I try to play Windows Media Player or iTunes it will not play, saying Audio Device missing. We have gone a long way to solving this problem and are nearly there, but something is not right still. Have you any idea what it can be Nicholas? Thank you again.
Regards tech_no
Just looked at BIOS and it states: HD Audio Integrated enabled.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Make sure the audio has been started by Windows:

Click *Start* > *Run* > type *services.msc* - then click OK.
In the new window - Scroll down to *"Windows Audio"*, right-click on it and select *Properties*.
Another new window - set the startup type to *Automatic*, click *Apply* and then click *Start*.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

I selected properties on Windows Audio from the services.msc. The startup type was already automatic and at first I thought everything was o.k. here, but then noticed that service status was: Stopped. I selected automatic again from the drop down box and clicked apply and then selected Start. This message came up: Could not start the Windows Audio service on Local Computer. Error 193:0xc1. Any ideas how to repair this one Nicholas? Thank you again.
Regards tech-no
The path to executable is: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe-k netscvs.
The above startup file is exactly the same on my computer.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

That's because Windows can't find the files needed to start the audio.

Click Start > Run. Type *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc), then click OK.
Windows will run *S*ystem *F*ile *C*hecker. Have your XP disc ready as you may be asked to insert it.

When that's done - reboot. Uninstall the audio drivers > reinstall the 32-bit drivers.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Thank you for that info. I haven't the retail XP disc with this computer, but reading the MESH manual you can repair the Windows Installation without losing data. It says that you have to tap the F10 key on Startup and it boots into the Recovery Wizard; it says you then select: Continue with other recovery options, and then: Restore all Windows Operating System Files. It then scans and restores all Windows Files. Is this the best option for me in this case? If I use the CD supplied with this system it will restore the whole lot, as far as I can see, to factory settings, losing all other data. Thank you again.
tech-no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

If you are sure "F10 recovery option" won't erase your data > use that.
It sounds like a repair installation of Windows (that doesn't erase data).

If you have Internet explorer 7 installed you should uninstall that first.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

We have got Internet Explorer 7 on this computer. I was interested to know why it would cause problems? Thank you again Nicholas. The recovery CD states it is Windows XP Home with SP2 for MESH Computers only. I wonder if it just contains the info to reboot from a hidden partition or whether it is the full version of Windows? We have never used this disk yet on this computer, it is only a year old.
Regards tech-no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

I don't know how MESH recovery works (TBH, I've never heard of MESH computers). The best advice I can give is that you should consult the manual.
And - it's always a good idea to backup important data prior to making major changes.

IE7 can (will) cause problems with a repair install. You can always reinstall it after the repair.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

I took your earlier advice and ran the sfc /scannow command. I was asked to insert my Windows XP Home SP2 Disc, so I inserted the MESH Recovery disc and the check started for Windows protected files and it was reading from the CD. When it finished a message box came up saying: wrong CD in drive . I thought you must have to have retail disc. I ran services.msc next and selected properties on windows audio, selected automatic and apply and then start, it started windows audio, so disc must have been ok after all. Tried Windows Media Player and all is working fine in there. I tried itunes and message came up: itunes needs to be reinstalled, it has missing files. I reinstalled it and it said: detected a problem with your audio configuration and cannot run. My daughter tells me now that itunes was playing up and this seems to be the culprit of the whole thing. The only problem now is that itunes has most of her music collection on it and it will not play although Windows audio and Windows Media player seem fine. Thank you for your invaluable help Nicholas, it is much appreciated.
Regards tech_no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Good to hear we're making progress.

There are plenty of stories about iTunes causing trouble.
Do you have the latest version? http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Thank you for your link, I downloaded that very one (7.5)because the previous one would not load, saying I had missing files on the itunes software. I cannot make out now why it is saying that it cannot load due to a fault in my Windows Audio configuration. I have the same version itunes on my computer with Windows Media Player and both are working fine. I think now this is down to a conflict in software. Any ideas Ncholas? I cannot load the itunes to remove her music collection.
I have another problem now my hard drive is packing in, so its over to the hard drive section.Thank you.
Regards tech_no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Better fix the HDD problem first.
Post back here when that's been solved.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

The sound problem is on my daughter's computer, so no problem to carry on with this one Nicholas. The hard drive is on my computer, a recurring problem, on my old Packard Bell 2001 computer. I am working on both problems at once now. I would like to try and solve my daughter's problem, if we can, so I can concentrate on mine. Thank you.
Regards tech_no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

First install the latest version of DirectX9: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

Then run DxDiag sound tests.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Just successfully installed latest version of Direct X9 from your link. I rebooted and then ran the Direct X Diag. tool for the sound. Everything passed sound test, just a bit crackly on last frequency. I tried starting itunes again and same message comes up: itunes cannot run because it has detected a problem with your audio configuration. I don't think this is the case, all is well there. Is there a setting I need to change or is itunes faulty?
Regards tech-no


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

I don't think iTunes is faulty - but, TBH, I don't know what settings to change. I've searched the net for a solution, but can't find any.

Try this:
Create a restore point.
Try different settings and see if iTunes will install.
If the audio stops working you always have a restore point.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

hi again Nicholas, I must apologise for taking so long getting back to you on this one, but this has now been solved. I uninstalled the iTunes 7.5 again, went to registry and used find to extract traces of it. I then went to install new one again, like last time, and suddenly had an idea, Quicktime comes with iTunes so I uninstalled that one too and removed all traces from registry and Programme files. I then installed the new iTunes and it worked perfectly. Thought this might help someone with the same problem. Thank you again.
Regards tech_no :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Direct X Sound Test failed?*

Good to hear you got it solved. :smile:
Thanks for sharing your solution.


----------

